# What are your favorite foods to store?



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

I am huge on rice. I clean out old 2 liter soda bottles, toss an o2 packet/bay leaf and fill them with about 4lbs of white rice. I rotate them out about every 2-3 years or so. 

I have at least 120 lbs of rice stored this way.

What are your favorite things to store??


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Lentils are my favorite. Costco use to sale a 6 gallon container for about $45/50 with a shelf life of 25 years
on them. I have two of them sealed up and at my BOL. The BOL can produce veggies, fruits and nuts, but
lacks in beans and rice so I've gone "deep" into lentils and rice. Costco still sales the same bucket - about
44lbs I think - of white rice for $45. I have two of those as well out there.


----------



## WVprepper (Jun 28, 2012)

Freeze dried, rice, sugar, beans and different types of meat..


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

I find it silly to see people who have 10+ years worth of food stored. If anything happens, you're going to have to grow food eventually. The only reason to store over say 1 or 2 years worth of food would be prolonged extreme weather (cold or draught) or nuclear fallout. I don't personally see any of those as my primary reason for prepping.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

I have a huge garden, so stuff get stored from that. I grow and dry soup beans of several varieties. I grow and store dent corn for flour. I also buy split peas and bean soup mixes, rice, flour, sugar, oil. I grow tomatoes so we have a lot of stored tomato sauce, also more fruit jams than we can ever eat, pickled beets, green beans, sauerkraut, pickle relish, salsa. I usually have canned chicken and tuna as well. I store pasta. We have baskets of squash that we grew. We have chickens so we have our source of eggs and if need be meat. I keep a rooster and have incubated chicks, so we can raise them for meat. Part of this is the way we live, part of it is prepping.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

who mentioned eating 10 year old food? I wouldn't eat a 10 year old twinkie and those dang things last for ever.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Canned meats. Tuna, chicken, ham, sardines, smoked oysters, SPAM, chili with no beans, Vienna sausage, and my personal favorite, beef jerky (not in cans, but I make an exception for it).

Rice in ready-to-make boxes. Canned beans (I love navy beans, and my all-time favorite, Ranch Style beans). Canned pears and peaches (yeah, I drink the juice from the cans, I do).

Nuts, of all kinds. Dried fruit, of all kinds. Soups, same thing.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I only store foods that I eat on a regular basis, that way my system won't go into shock when the SHTF and the stored food becomes a regular diet.


----------



## Dunbar (Sep 17, 2012)

I'll take a 10 year old Scotch Whiskey


----------



## bountyhunter (Sep 14, 2014)

Food buckets - they expensive but what can I say I'm lazy


----------



## bountyhunter (Sep 14, 2014)

Does anyone know where u can buy bulk foods inexpensive -
I heard they have church ministries that sell bulk food 


Name ? #?

I'm in New Orleans


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Home canned meatloaf plus chili no beans. Like canned pork shoulder also.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Mountain House, and Spam among other things.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Alot of the same as folks on here. Spam, Tuna, etc, pasta. canned beans. We do our own canning, and will soon have chickens again, gonna try to long term store eggs. Starting the rice and beans on a large scale soon. Oh another favorite of mine, the Cambells chunky soups.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

bountyhunter said:


> Does anyone know where u can buy bulk foods inexpensive -
> I heard they have church ministries that sell bulk food
> 
> Name ? #?
> ...


Sam's Club sells pallets with 1 year of food. Not sure how many people each one supports, maybe just one, but they're not very expensive for what you get.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Rice, pinto, navy, lentils, canned tuna, chicken etc. We love pinto beans with onions and salt pork, but haven't found a way to dehydrate or preserve the pork long term. I'm also big on spices, Even if you eat the same food everyday, if you make it taste different, it helps with boredom and from getting a suppressed apatite. Maybe add dried hot peppers. Almost forgot, carrington farms beef and chicken bullion. powdered, light weight,a teaspoon and some water, soups on.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

LDS Store, the Mormons are serious about prepping


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

One item that we have stored that people neglect is Powdered Protein. Carbs are easy to store long term, proteins not so much so I've taken some large protein powder from GNC etc and stored them in mylar.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Another good tip, thanks Slippy.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> One item that we have stored that people neglect is Powdered Protein. Carbs are easy to store long term, proteins not so much so I've taken some large protein powder from GNC etc and stored them in mylar.


How long does it last? Any specific type, like whey? I may have to look into this.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Slippy said:


> One item that we have stored that people neglect is Powdered Protein. Carbs are easy to store long term, proteins not so much so I've taken some large protein powder from GNC etc and stored them in mylar.


I store TVP - even comes bacon flavored.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> One item that we have stored that people neglect is Powdered Protein. Carbs are easy to store long term, proteins not so much so I've taken some large protein powder from GNC etc and stored them in mylar.


How long does it last? Any specific type, like whey? I may have to look into this.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Some of the best is either EAS, they come in aluminum pouches and the same for Met RX. I have used both for working out purposes and stand by the name.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Thanks, sorry double post.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Slippy said:


> One item that we have stored that people neglect is Powdered Protein. Carbs are easy to store long term, proteins not so much so I've taken some large protein powder from GNC etc and stored them in mylar.


Good idea. I should check into that.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

We can home made spag sauce, chili, deer stew, chicken, etc. We also stock up on store bought canned foods, (veggies) and dried beans, and noodles.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I'll be the one storing burgers, French fries, pizza, and a triple-layer chocolate cake! We'll already be suffering because of TEOTWAWKI, so why pack away food we don't really like?


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

bountyhunter said:


> Does anyone know where u can buy bulk foods inexpensive -
> I heard they have church ministries that sell bulk food
> 
> Name ? #?
> ...


best place I've found is Emergency Essentials because of free shipping.

www.beprepared.com


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

bountyhunter said:


> Does anyone know where u can buy bulk foods inexpensive -
> I heard they have church ministries that sell bulk food
> 
> Name ? #?
> ...


Go online and look up the LDS (Mormons). They have stores around the country.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Coconut oil by the gallon, Powdered milk, Apple cider vinegar, Salts, Canned and dried meats, Canned refried beans, Beans, Chilis (for Vit C content), Spices, Oiled eggs, Sugar, Honey, Cocoa Powder, Powdered potatoes, Yerba mate powder, Pastas, Pineapple juice, V8 Juice, Soups, Soup base powders, Oatmeal, Flour, That's it off the top of my head.


----------



## roteirod (Sep 24, 2014)

Canned food, bottled water, espresso coffee and chinese oolong tea. Also some frozen pizza and french fries


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Wow !!!
Some old names I haven’t seen in a while on page 1 of this post.

BoF


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

Dunbar said:


> I'll take a 10 year old Scotch Whiskey


Yes! Single malt!


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Sardines, corned beef, hot sauce, lots of hot sauce.

Godspeed


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Rolled oats. Green Mung Beans.
Canned Heinz beans and Bush' Beans
Habitant's Pea and ham soup


----------

